# Contract pricing for the season?



## vestdzn (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey all l! I'm new to this forum and was wondering how you guys charge.. So I was wondering how you charge for the seasonal rate I under stand that most do 10-15 pushes for the contract then after that you charge more. How much do you charge for your season rate and then how much after those pushes do you charge? 

Thanks in advanced!

Sorry if not allowed


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

vestdzn said:


> Hey all l! I'm new to this forum and was wondering how you guys charge.. So I was wondering how you charge for the seasonal rate I under stand that most do 10-15 pushes for the contract then after that you charge more. How much do you charge for your season rate and then how much after those pushes do you charge?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Sorry if not allowed


What do you mean by after those pushes?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

vestdzn said:


> Hey all l! I'm new to this forum and was wondering how you guys charge.. So I was wondering how you charge for the seasonal rate I under stand that most do 10-15 pushes for the contract then after that you charge more. How much do you charge for your season rate and then how much after those pushes do you charge?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Sorry if not allowed


Just take 10 times 15 divide it by 3.5 and make sure to carry the one. Find the square root of that number and then take it times pie or 3.14... That should get you close...

Make sense? Exactly, neither does your question for the answers you seek... We can average 10-15 pushes a month... You need to be more detailed in your question... Location, trigger, property size, average snowfall...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

As stated, need more information. But to me, a seasonal price is just that. If it doesn't snow as much, are you going to refund some of my money. Where's, The King of Seasonal?


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

I have thought about capping my season contract at 25 services and charging for each additional but then, it wouldnt be a seasonal rate anymore. Nobody does that in my area.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have never had caps, some years you take the hit, it's important to know where you stand. A good mix of seasonal and per push will always help "weather the storms" so to say. Your seasonals should be priced where you are making good money, if the snow hits the fan you make a little less but you don't lose your shirt.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> As stated, need more information. But to me, a seasonal price is just that. If it doesn't snow as much, are you going to refund some of my money. Where's, The King of Seasonal?


I was waiting for that. If he only plows 8 times is he giving a refund.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Probably best to have a mix some pay up front get a discount some pay by the push. Say you have 10 events the guy who paid upfront might only pay 600 -800 for the season the person who is paying by push is probably spending $1k for the same amount. Give them the choice.


----------

